# Xfce4 on RPi2



## Phishfry (Jan 5, 2017)

I have an x11-wm/xfce4 desktop up and running on Raspberry Pi 2 with xf86-video-scfb and I am surprised how well it runs on the RPi2.

I only use packages on Arm and prior to Release 11 only the lightweight Window Managers were available. Now we have xfce4.

Bravo to everyone for getting this working. I knew it was possible. Looks good too.

xorg.conf settings:
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/53340/#post-299791


----------



## acheron (Jan 5, 2017)

A FreeBSD developper was able to run kde4 on its Nvidia TK1


----------

